# Block wall design question



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

fjn said:


> Also,the diameter of the steel is an engineered thing,not a one size fits all.:thumbsup:


In one county in Fl they wanted 1 bond beam course with a #6 in it, the county I worked in we needed 2 bond beams with #5 in each. 

Its an engineered thing but not all the engineers use the same calculator lol :thumbup:


----------

